# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Heh, so im comin' outta the closet on this....

## Skippy

I have been struggling with C-PTSD these days...I had the regular form long ago, but I got over it.
But then stuff happened long term that not only started it up again but made it much worse.

I dunno what the deal is, but for me its like PTSD on massive steroids.

For me, you don't need a traumatic event...cuz not only with the events that caused it, but your brain can creatively create new "memories" so vividly, you experience it like
an episode of PTSD. So yeaaaaah.....yer at the mercy of yer own mind. This been causing depression and crap with me for some time. I never talk to others bout how I feel save very few close friends, but im thinking maybe I should.

I dun get just why it happens like this... really wearing me down. The [BEEP] that caused this (severe long term abuse) started to affect my heart from the strain by the time a very bloody and n messes up Skip escaped.

It generally affects me when im in bed trying to sleep, but can hit me suddenly otherwise without warning tho thankfully the latter hapening less now. 
Went to see a therapist, but they had no idea what to do, as right now it's really outta control. Lovely.

Is this even normal for such? To be kept up all night long with vicious flashbacks n mental battle, some of which you know didnt happen but you experience it as if it did...? I dunno how to describe it fully but it causing me some serious stress....

----------


## Ironman

When we have an idle mind, anything can happen.  This is where we need to learn coping techniques and thought redirection.  I have had to deal with this myself in recent weeks.  Many know the background of the issues I have and they kinda came up again last week.

I have had to learn to separate issues that are other people's versus mine.  I am the one with the advantage because I know what I am dealing with.  Other people don't and can't and are afraid to even figure it out.

It takes work, but it can be done.   You also have to be kind to yourself during the process.  The body does one thing and the mind another - not a fun combination.

----------

